# Our New 25rss



## nick and kim (Oct 6, 2006)

Well we finally got out camping last weekend. New experience as we had never camped before. Went to Kentucky for the week. Everything went great. It was like having your own one-bedroom home with you. We stayed for two nights and the Kentucky Horse Park north of Lexington. What a beautiful place. Hope to go back next spring when the weather is warmer.

We only regret we did not do this sooner. It will be great fun for retirement next year. I also want to thank all for the many posts that I have read over the last few months. This site is great.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi nick and kim









Welcome to Outbackers and Congratulations on your new 25rss!
Glad you've enjoyed visiting here. Now you're one of us









Happy Camping and Post Often,
Dawn


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

& Welcome!!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

nick and kim,

Glad you enjoyed your first trip out. Now that you know ALL the ropes, think how great your next trip will be.

Enjoy many more in your new TT.

Mark


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*Welcome to Outbackers, nick and kim!*








Glad to have you aboard!









And congratulations on such a great maiden voyage! Believe me, they only get better and better!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

nick and kim said:


> Well we finally got out camping last weekend. New experience as we had never camped before. Went to Kentucky for the week. Everything went great. It was like having your own one-bedroom home with you. We stayed for two nights and the Kentucky Horse Park north of Lexington. What a beautiful place. Hope to go back next spring when the weather is warmer.
> 
> We only regret we did not do this sooner. It will be great fun for retirement next year. I also want to thank all for the many posts that I have read over the last few months. This site is great.


*CONGRATULATIONS*

on...

becoming a camper
choosing an Outback
choosing the BEST model








GETTING your new TT
a successful maiden voyage
choosing such a wonderful spot for that maiden voyage (boy, am I jealous!!!)
and, last but certainly not least, expanding your family by joining this one!

The fun has only just begun!!!!


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Nick and Kim, here's to a successful first time out








Glad everything went well and hope you can get out again soon!


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Welcome to Outbackers and congratulations on the new 25RSS. Wolfwood's a smart camper and she knows what she's talking about -- you chose the best model.

Happy travels,


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

campmg said:


> Welcome to Outbackers and congratulations on the new 25RSS. Wolfwood's a smart camper and she knows what she's talking about -- you chose the best model.
> 
> Happy travels,


X2....We really like this floor plan too


----------



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

Congrats!









We love our 25RSS. It was a HUGE step up from the pop-up camper we used to have. We now have all the amenities of home without the downside (TV, phones, annoying neighbors kids, inlaws







, etc.)

I was originally looking at the 28RSS, but decided I wouldn't be comfortable pulling it. It also helped that the 28 footer wouldn't fit in my driveway.







I really, really needed that extra 3 feet!

When I got home with it (yes, I bought it without the wife seeing it), she said I did really well. Of course, the kids and I spent the night with the A/C on and the vents wide open due to the toxic fumes.









Make sure you get the electric tongue jack if you haven't already. It's the number 1 mod!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome to the site. Glad you found the information here helpful.

Sounds like you're hooked on camping in your Outback. Look forward to more post and MODS from you in the future.

Care to join us at the 2007 Western Region Outbackers Rally in July?


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

nick and kim








Congratulations and wellcome to the site
keep on posting and if you have any questions or concerns about camping or your tt there is always
someone on the forum that will do there best to help you. 
Happy camping and Travels

Willie


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome Nick and Kim to the Outback Family 
And congrats on the 25RSS

Don


----------

